# Cirno's Perfect Cube Progression | Now with Gan Cubes!



## cirnov2 (Oct 6, 2021)

So.. i got a Mr.M 2x2.
the national record is 0.83 (france)
Wish me luck


----------



## EvanCuber (Oct 6, 2021)

Are you going for the NR average also? Or are you just doing the single?


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 6, 2021)

whatever one lol

lil update, my 2x2 exploded


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 6, 2021)

cirno said:


> lil update, my 2x2 exploded


What is the 2x2?


----------



## cirnov2 (Oct 6, 2021)

cirno said:


> Mr.M 2x2


@PetrusQuber


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 7, 2021)

cirno said:


> @PetrusQuber


I’m an idiot. That’s decent as far as I know


----------



## cirnov2 (Nov 11, 2021)

Uhhh this is my cube progression ig.

Sooo....I'm pretty ok at pyra, i'm meh at 3x3.

PYRA METHOD: solve 1 side, and get lucky.
3x3 METHOD: Beginner's Method.
3x3 OH: idk i'll start when my cube arrives.

PYRA MAIN: SengSo Legend Pyraminx
3X3/3X3 OH MAIN: GAN Air SM 2019


----------



## cirnov2 (Dec 30, 2021)

guess what? i learned some new algs. now i can solve the cube  well with corner twists but i am not planning to parcipate on comps anyway ._.
i lost my pyraminx and cant find it. but i got the gan air sm, so i guess you win some you lose some.


----------



## cirnov2 (Jan 2, 2022)

1min PB! speaking of that...i can't learn that one alg.  you can see the pain in my eyes


----------

